# una scritta



## Nadieuse

Ciao!
Sto cercando la traduzione del sostantivo italiano "scritta", da usarsi in contesti molto generici come «c'è una scritta sul muro», «la scritta sotto al riquadro indica...», «guarda la scritta su quella maglietta», ecc.

Se può aiutare un parallelo per azzeccare il giusto significato, in inglese si parla di "writing" oppure "inscription". 

In francese, è giusto usare il sostantivo femminile "inscription"?
E se sì, è l'unica traduzione giusta o si usano anche altri termini?

Grazie!
Nadieuse


----------



## Necsus

Dal Bouvier:
scritta - sf (sul muro, sulla lapide) inscription sf £ scritte razziste sul muro: inscriptions racistes sur le mur.


----------



## brian

Sì Necsus, ma dubito che una scritta su una maglietta sia un'_inscription_ in francese. Forse si può tradurre semplicemente come _les mots/le texte sur la chemise_.


----------



## Necsus

E io naturalmente sono d'accordo con te, Brian. Ma la domanda di Nadieuse era generica, non specifica sulla maglietta...


----------



## matoupaschat

Su una maglietta, si parlerà anche di "texte imprimé, motif imprimé (per un disegno)", o semplicemente di "impression"  .


----------



## licinio

Etant donné qu'on parle en général des possibles équivalents de _scritta_, je dirais aussi un _écriteau, _s'il s'agit d'une inscription sur un panneau ou une feuille de papier, non?


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, actuellement plutôt pour un panneau, un carton, quelque chose d'un peu résistant, en tout cas .


----------



## Nadieuse

Grazie a tutti!

Allora, innanzitutto per riassumere:
- INSCRIPTION
su una superficie fissa ed esterna come un muro o una lapide 
- ECRITEAU
su una superficie dura ma removibile
- TEXTE / MOTS [IMPRIME(S)] // IMPRESSION
su una superficie morbida come quella di una maglietta

...se invece in un manuale d'istruzioni o nella pagina di un sito internet devo tradurre «la scritta sotto all'immagine» dirò «le texte / les mots au-dessous de l'image», giusto?...


----------



## matoupaschat

In quest caso, mi dispiace, no . Sarà piuttosto "la légende" = "la didascalia" o "l'explication"


----------



## Nadieuse

Grazie ancora, merci à tous!!
Nadieuse


----------



## Corsicum

Oui et compléments :
Pour les inscriptions sauvages dans les lieux publics on parle aussi par exemple de _« __graffitis racistes_ *» «* _graffitis à caractère raciste ou obscène _*» …*
Pour des compléments explicatifs : _des annotations techniques_


----------



## Nadieuse

E grazie anche a Corsicum, il secondo in particolare fa spesso al caso mio!
Nadieuse


----------



## Nadieuse

Torno alla carica perché ho un contesto specifico e nonostante quanto già detto sono in dubbio.

Immaginate un'apparecchiatura industriale, con tutti i suoi pulsanti, selettori, display, ecc.
Sotto ad un selettore (uno switch in inglese) c'è la scritta «trifase / monofase» che sono le due scelte che si possono fare con il selettore.
In questo caso, dunque, "la scritta" sta ad indicare 2 semplici parole, non una frase di senso compiuto: in francese la chiamo ancora "légende" o "explication"?

Nadieuse


----------



## matoupaschat

Direi "une inscription" . 
Vedi  *B. Ce qui est écrit*    qui : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/inscription


----------



## Nadieuse

Di nuovo grazie, matoupaschat!
Nadieuse


----------

